# Bonehead mistake with oil change



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

This fall I changed the oil on my son's 2015 Ariens Platinum 24 SHO (369cc) and didn't notice there must have been a washer behind the oil drain plug (I drained it from the right side). A few days later I noticed a washer laying on the floor where I had his blower parked and thought it was odd.

Today I changed the oil on my 2015 Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO (306cc) and immediately recognized it had a washer behind the drain plug so I'm sure that newly discovered washer came from my son's drain plug.

Question: is it possible to tilt my son's blower into a position where I can remove the drain plug without losing oil (or minimize oil loss)? Will tilting it onto the bucket in the service position prevent oil from leaking out once I remove his drain plug?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KennyT (Nov 21, 2017)

If it is not leaking just stick the washer back in next year. No one will ever know.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Is his machine leaking around the drain plug?

If not, why not just hang on to the washer and reinstall it when you next change the oil?


----------



## KennyT (Nov 21, 2017)

Great minds think alike.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I'll ask him to verify that....I just figured it would naturally leak without the washer. Engineers put it there for a reason, I thought. Then again, I've had lots and lots of small engines that didn't use a washer on the drain plug.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

take out the plug and reinstall it. its more then likely there to prevent damage(specifically indentations) to the cast aluminum block in case some body over tightens it


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Might be a two man job but have someone tilt it so the plug is up and you shouldn't lose a drip. I'd do it now simply because I know me and by spring or it's next oil change I'll have lost the gasket. :crying:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I wouldn't want to lose the washer until next time I change the snow. I would stand it on the auger, you shouldn't lose any oil.

In cars these washers are compressible aluminium that are meant to be used once.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Just tilt it up on the front of the auger housing and remove and install the washer. Its designed to be a crush washer, to prevent leaking.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a winter 2015/2016 model Platinum 24 SHO with the LCT Gen 3 engine. Mine does not have a washer on the oil drain plug. You can watch a YouTube vid I did on changing the oil on this machine, the link is under my forum signature. I believe our machines have the same motor, that is strange.


----------

